
Accelerate State of DevOps - zedpm
https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/devops-sre/the-2019-accelerate-state-of-devops-elite-performance-productivity-and-scaling
======
zedpm
The direct link to the report is
[https://services.google.com/fh/files/misc/state-of-
devops-20...](https://services.google.com/fh/files/misc/state-of-
devops-2019.pdf) .

